# Single thread tap(for cap) size for front part from Lou



## alexkuzn (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys,

I've got some small and large nib/holder sets from Lou.

What size single start tap / die do you use for cap threading for Lou's nib/holder assemblies? (both: big and small)

www.victornet.com has literally all sizes available. 
Here are some sizes that look like possible match for a Lou's biger assembly

*Fractional:*
1/2" 32
1/2" 36
1/2" 40

*Metric:*
10mm 0.5
10mm 0.75
10mm 1.0
10mm 1.25
11mm 0.5
11mm 0.75
11mm 1.0
11mm 1.25


----------



## skiprat (Sep 22, 2009)

Lou may miss this question so have you emailed him already?.
But I didn't know that his parts included the cap threads I thought they were just for the nib to coupler.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Skippy I think he's asking what size provides clearance for Lou's parts.

The answer will depend on how you are covering the parts. 

Lou sells taps for fitting the parts into a holder that you make, the holder would then be the basis for the cap size.

If I'm understanding everything correctly.


----------



## alexkuzn (Sep 22, 2009)

I am sorry I was not clear. Sure Lou's parts are are not for a cap. 
 I was looking for an advise on  what size(diameter) cap and appropriate tap is a good fit given that you are using Lou's front part.
In other words I can make a cap with 1" inner diameter but it'll look a little too big :wink: on a pen with Lou's front part.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 22, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> I am sorry I was not clear. Sure Lou's parts are are not for a cap.
> I was looking for an advise on what size(diameter) cap and appropriate tap is a good fit given that you are using Lou's front part.
> In other words I can make a cap with 1" inner diameter but it'll look a little too big :wink: on a pen with Lou's front part.


 
I would think that would be a matter of taste/choice.  Sounds like you need to get a handful of acrylic blanks and start turning to see what you like.

It took me dozens of tries before I found a shape, length and size I liked.  The nibs will fit just about any size pen you design.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex - to start, consider the size pen you want to make.  The Churchill, for example, takes a 13.3mm drill for the cap.  That would suggest that you might want a smaller bit, since you will not have a brass tube nor a threaded insert.  I would start with a 12mm tap and die and see where that gets you.  A Baron/Sedona take a 15/32" drill bit for the cap, so I would start with a 10mm tap and die.  The reason to start with an inexpensive set like the one from Harbor freight is that it will let you play with different sizes for about $35 total invested.  Once you setlle in on your preferred sizes, you may find you want to go to a higher quality tap/die set.


----------



## PTJeff (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with George.  grab a handful of plastic, grab another handful of pens you like and measure.  try one size, one length and one shape.  Sit back and enjoy, then change to taste.  It's sort of like cooking.  
I personally bought a few rods of clear cast 3/4" dia. to practice.  it's alot cheaper and you won't feel too bad when you don't put out a top quality pen.  I'm trying toget the multilead thing down before I try it on a good blank.  So far it's 3 and 1/2 leads, shut the half nut one tooth to short for the fourth lead.  No biggie, part off and try again, and again, and again...
I think i've started with a reverse engineering idea.  The section first, then the body, then the cap.  All of the sizes must fit, so the section with the converter dictates pretty much everything else regarding size.

So to really address your question, "it depends"


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 23, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> Alex - to start, consider the size pen you want to make. The Churchill, for example, takes a 13.3mm drill for the cap. That would suggest that you might want a smaller bit, since you will not have a brass tube nor a threaded insert. I would start with a 12mm tap and die and see where that gets you. A Baron/Sedona take a 15/32" drill bit for the cap, so I would start with a 10mm tap and die. The reason to start with an inexpensive set like the one from Harbor freight is that it will let you play with different sizes for about $35 total invested. Once you setlle in on your preferred sizes, you may find you want to go to a higher quality tap/die set.


 
Lou you lost me.  What do you purpose to tap with the 10mm tap, the cap?  

I use a 10mm x 1.0mm tap to thread the lower body to screw the front section into.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Lou you lost me.  What do you purpose to tap with the 10mm tap, the cap?
> 
> I use a 10mm x 1.0mm tap to thread the lower body to screw the front section into.



The 10mmx1mm is the tap for the churchill section, the baron is a 8.5mmx.75mm  or there abouts.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 23, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Lou you lost me. What do you purpose to tap with the 10mm tap, the cap?
> 
> I use a 10mm x 1.0mm tap to thread the lower body to screw the front section into.


 
I use a 10mm tap and die for the threads which attach the cap to the body on my small fountain pens.


----------



## alexkuzn (Sep 23, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> I use a 10mm tap and die for the threads which attach the cap to the body on my small fountain pens.


Lou,

10mm x 1mm 
or 
10mmx0.75mm

Thanks,
Alex


----------

